# Want to put plants in 1 gallon



## deenalove (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok I want to put some small plants in my 1g Mini Bow tank. I have a pond snail in there now, about the size of a nickle. 

What kind would be best?

Thanx in advance

*c/p*:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What type of light does it have,and substrate?You can do java moss,a micro sword if the lights pretty good.Java fern but once it starts to grow too big you will need to move it to a bigger tank.Some crypts are small.Is the snail the only thing you are leaving in there?I have a three gallon with a moss wall growing.a crypt and java fern.Still the fern will need moved someday,because they get big.


----------



## deenalove (Oct 27, 2010)

I may be putting Mollie fry in when they have them, and it gets good light


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I threw some assorted aponogeton bulbs that I got from Walmart in my 10 gallon, lol

like $2:00 for the pack of 5, and 3 of them took hold and grew. I read it's a crap shoot about how many will grow when they're bought... apparently I got lucky with a more than 50% success rate 

they're small, and grow pretty easily; just toss the dried bulbs in the water, some will sink and some will float. once they started sprouting, I anchored them in the gravel. I haven't used any kind of fertilizers or anything, and they're doing pretty good at 3 weeks

would probably be good in a one gallon by themselves, but I plan on just using them as foreground plants, and putting some larger ones in the background here pretty soon


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I recently got anubias nana 'petite' it's got really small leaves and is hardy like the other anubias.


----------

